

Xiaomi unveils the Mi 4 - hunvreus
http://thenextweb.com/gadgets/2014/07/22/xiaomi-unveils-new-flagship-smartphone-mi-4

======
Mitt
What are the differences to the 1+ from OnePlus?
[http://oneplus.net/](http://oneplus.net/)

Seems to be very similar hardware and price. And how can they achieve such a
low price?

